# Your Choice of Bathroom Ceiling Paint



## Gotdibz

Hey guys I was wondering what you guys use in bathroom ceilings.

I'm working on a master bath, I'm going to paint the ceiling and walls.

For walls I'm going to use BM Aura Bath and Spa Matte

For the ceiling I wanted to ask what you guys would use.
Bathroom doesn't seem to have any problems with ventilation.
The Ceiling paint has to be flat (or matte) I was thinking of just going with 
BM bath and spa. 

I also wanted to try the BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint (508)
Not sure how well it will hold up in a bathroom. any input would be nice. thanks.


----------



## CliffK

Honestly don't see a lot of flat/matte on bathroom ceilings or walls in these parts. The Bm bath & spa should work. We have been using for several years now the Zinsser Perma-White in satin. It works like crap, but hey it's only a bathroom ceiling, but I have never had one fail or mildew. It is not expensive and I've used it on bath ceilings that were always problems in the past( customers with 3 teenage daughters taking hour long showers back to back!) with excellent results. It sticks and it works and it's under $30/gal.,but eggshell is the lowest sheen I am aware of.


----------



## daArch

I have to concurr with Z's Perma-White. A satin finish in a bath is very appropriate as it resists moisture. We always painted bath and kitch ceilings with at least a satin.

I used perma-white in our family bath, which had mildew issues. That was eight years ago, and it still looks new (knock on wood).

I remember it being a REAL PITA to apply, but being a small area, it came out just fine. 

One of a handful of Zinsser products that I can recommend.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Perma White, Bath & Spa and Moore's K & B is what I use. :thumbup:


----------



## Gotdibz

I checked the basement of the Home and the previous contractor painted the entire house with SW (Ultra flat? cant remember the name) 

Flat on ceilings is very popular, people don't like to bring attention to the ceilings.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Gotdibz said:


> Flat on ceilings is very popular, people don't like to bring attention to the ceilings.


Just because its "popular" dosen't make it right. IMHO, a satin finish paint that is designed not to mildew will do your customer well. 

Of course after explaining all this to the HO, sometimes they still insist. Just hope they remember the warnings you gave if and when they have a problem.


----------



## Gotdibz

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just because its "popular" dosen't make it right. IMHO, a satin finish paint that is designed not to mildew will do your customer well.
> 
> Of course after explaining all this to the HO, sometimes they still insist. Just hope they remember the warnings you gave if and when they have a problem.



Just cause I said it was popular I didn't exactly mean it was right. You are right something with a sheen would be a better choice. I might go with the bath & spa in a Matte. I will also look into other choices you guys suggest.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Gotdibz said:


> Just cause I said it was popular I didn't exactly mean it was right. You are right something with a sheen would be a better choice. I might go with the bath & spa in a Matte. I will also look into other choices you guys suggest.


Wasn't trying to give you a hard time. I just believe in a satin finish paint designed spcificaly for a bath enviorment. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

I'm wondering about something. If a bathroom has adequate ventilation, would you need to take any precautions with a mildew resistant paint? Couldn't you use a flat then? It seems to me, inadequate ventilation is the cause of mildew, and is accelerated by not cleaning appropriately.


----------



## Andyman

The main thing is to make sure the drywall is sealed well. Recently I patched a ceiling, 2 coats of primer, and 2 coats of Duration Home matte and it turned out well. Sealing it well will prevent moisture problems. However, with the matte and depending on lighting, you will have to skim well. Other than baths and high moisture areas 400 flat is my choice.


----------



## daArch

Your absolutely right TJ.

However, HO's and spawn of HO's are notorious for not using the fan all the time.

OK, my favorite steam stories (only two this time)

You all remember Robt Parker (writer of Spenser novels). Papered his family bath, told him to ALWAYS use fan. He agreed. Less than a month later, got a phone call. His son came home from college and decided he needed a steam bath. Turned off the light in the bathroom (fan goes one with light). Took a REALLY hot shower. Wallpaper came loose.


House in upscale Swellesley Ma. Three years after paint and paper, HO calls with mildew issues under paper and on ceiling paint. "Beth, did you use the fan faithfully like I advised?" , "Yes, but my husband always forgets"

We must realize the reality. HO's don't always ventilate properly.


----------



## TJ Paint

Hey Bill, does wallpaper paste attract/feed mildew quite a bit? more than say, flat paint?


----------



## vandy

Is something with a sheen better for bathrooms and kitchens.....yes.

Is it necessary.....no.

If there is good ventilation and or a ceiling is high enough, a flat paint will be just fine.
Flatt may not stand up as well or last as long as something with a sheen, but it will usually be good enough to get them to the next paint job. Flat will look better too.


----------



## Gotdibz

I agree with you guys.

I guess thats why they wire the fan to the lights sometimes, that way you just flick one switch. Lol

Also i feel that with a good paint like aura bath and spa, even in flat should last just as good as any other ceiling paint in any sheen. 

Im a big fan of flat on ceilings, it really helps in the overall look and gives you the illusion on perfect ceilings.


----------



## daArch

TJ Paint said:


> Hey Bill, does wallpaper paste attract/feed mildew quite a bit? more than say, flat paint?



Mildew needs warmth, humidity, and food. Remove any one of those and it will not grow. Wallpaper paste is starch. Does mildew feed on starches? You betcha ! 

But without the moisture, it would not be an issue.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> Mildew needs warmth, humidity, and food.


I always thought _shade_ was in there also. Cover it up with wallpaper or even paint, and it can grow.......


----------



## TJ Paint

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I always thought _shade_ was in there also. Cover it up with wallpaper or even paint, and it can grow.......


yeah like inside shoes and socks! :blink:


----------



## CliffK

TJ Paint said:


> yeah like inside shoes and socks! :blink:


 .....or gym shorts


----------



## NCPaint1

I used Muresco in one bath, and the Waterborne 508 in another in my home. As long as there is a good vent fan, that actually gets used, you wont have a problem. Most newer homes, unless there is some underlying problem, typically dont have issues with mildew.

If you want to take an extra step, there's a product from Z's called Add-2. Had good luck with it, and mixes with any paint.

If the customer IS having problems with mildew AND has an exhaust fan, make sure that they are using it, or they may need one with a higher CFM. Most of the newer cookie cutter homes have a fan that's far too small for the room. Well, not all of them, but the vast majority hat I've seen.


----------



## CliffK

NCPaint1 said:


> If the customer IS having problems with mildew AND has an exhaust fan, make sure that they are using it, or they may need one with a higher CFM. Most of the newer cookie cutter homes have a fan that's far too small for the room. Well, not all of them, but the vast majority hat I've seen.


 Absolutely agree. If the bathroom "needs" a fan, it needs a good fan. Most of the ones I encounter are toys and do next to nothing. They are also usually so clogged with dust that they are almost completely ineffective.


----------



## TJ Paint

Yeah, I painted ceilings in my folks home over 10 years ago. Their masterbath isn't that large, id say 12 x 8 and no fan. I did prime the ceiling with 123 and then used a devoe flat. Its had no problems. Its just the two of them living there now, so its not like the shower is overused. (Nope, I moved out awhile ago


----------



## NCPaint1

TJ Paint said:


> Its just the two of them living there now, so its not like the shower is overused. (Nope, I moved out awhile ago



To the one room penthouse over the garage.


----------



## Lambrecht

Last week


----------



## TJ Paint

yeah they said my baby boy was keeping them up all nite when hes crying


----------



## daArch

CliffK said:


> Absolutely agree. If the bathroom "needs" a fan, it needs a good fan. Most of the ones I encounter are toys and do next to nothing. They are also usually so clogged with dust that they are almost completely ineffective.


ABSOLUTELY. This one just MIGHT do the trick










but, it does need to be turned on


----------



## MattRoefer

BM Aura Bath and Spa Matte are both good products for under 30 dollars. I would make sure there is a good fan in there with you to pump out the moisture. Bathrooms can be tricky with over-spray, make sure everything is covered thoroughly. Don't forget ceiling, trim, then walls...


----------

